# Starship Slingshots help?



## donald1127 (Dec 23, 2014)

Im new to slingshot and im intrested in making a starship is there any tips and tricks on making one

What wood should i use?

Is there any kind of dimension?

Flat bands or tubes?

Best ammo size?

how big should it be?

should i make it adjustable?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to the "Homemade Slingshots" Forum and type "starship" into the search box at the top of the page. You should find answers to all your questions among the 77 articles on starships.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

donald1127 said:


> Im new to slingshot and im intrested in making a starship is there any tips and tricks on making one
> What wood should i use?
> Is there any kind of dimension?
> Flat bands or tubes?
> ...


I would suggest Hickory or birch ply.
I use primarily flat bands but there is nothing wrong with tubes.
I am hooked on 12 mm or 7/16 steel.
I found 24 inch over all is plenty.
I feel adjustability is unnecessary.
Here is a template to get you started.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> Go to the "Homemade Slingshots" Forum and type "starship" into the search box at the top of the page. You should find answers to all your questions among the 77 articles on starships.


With that many articles on Starships maybe we need a special place all owe own. :looney:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just what Wingshooter said and I would like to add one thing-The Handle. It is one of the most difficult parts of the build-angle,grip,texture. Take your time, look at some of the frames that have been done and then go for the stars!!!!!!


----------

